# What happened to Madison Parker (Frogman) ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

His web page is not up and I don't see him on ANY forums anymore ... just curious ?

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If he is not active in the community then ... he may have moved on. His loss, not ours.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope he's okay... I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Thought I saw him active on one (; no worries he's probably busy bagging armadillos


----------

